# Accepted to UCLA Screenwriting- AMA



## divmoh247 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi all! I'll be starting my first year at UCLA this fall. I'm sure other UCLA people who already attend can possible answer more program related questions but if you have questions about the application process, your materials or the interview- fire away!


----------



## yoshiface (Jul 28, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hi all! I'll be starting my first year at UCLA this fall. I'm sure other UCLA people who already attend can possible answer more program related questions but if you have questions about the application process, your materials or the interview- fire away!




Hey there! Grats!

I am wondering for your supplemental creative work -- did you add any short stories?

Also: Did you provide a link to a blog with your work? Someone was saying it's necessary to stand out.


----------



## yoshiface (Jul 28, 2019)

Also: how did your statement of intent look? 

Did you focus a lot on your current and future projects?


----------



## divmoh247 (Jul 28, 2019)

@yoshiface I didn't include anything beyond the (40?) pages they asked of me for original work. That was two tv pilots, both comedy. I didn't provide a blog either. It was mainly just my material.

My statement of intent went into why I was choosing screenwriting at this juncture of my life, why i got into story telling, and why i believed it was important for me to learn screenwriting and the kinds of stories I wanted to tell. I talked about how my work as an education consultant formed the basis for me on telling a good story, especially since we dealt with helpings kids find their own narrative voices. I didn't talk about any current or future film projects, because I didn't have anything.

You don't need to have done a lot of screenwriting work or film work to get into this program. You need to be as genuine as possible on what led you here and why now. Why do you feel passionate about storytelling? How do your unique experiences shape you into being a screenwriter? That's the kind of direction I would start to think in.


----------



## yoshiface (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you so much for your time and thorough responses! This alleviates a lot of my anxieties!


----------



## princessjasmine (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi! I’m starting the professional program for screenwriting in the fall, and I already did a few classes at NYU also, do you think that’s something that I should mention/will help in my application?


----------

